# Help with voodoo costume



## Hauntactor (Nov 27, 2016)

I work in a voodoo themed haunt. Does anyone have any pics or ideas about a character or costume?


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

Google images or check Pinterest for "Baron Samedi" and "Maman Brigitte" They are iconic voodoo characters.


----------



## Dyad (Sep 29, 2014)

spinwitch said:


> Google images or check Pinterest for "Baron Samedi" and "Maman Brigitte" They are iconic voodoo characters.


Spinwitch has nailed it! these are the two I'd look at too


----------



## Hauntactor (Nov 27, 2016)

Ok thanks guys!!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Baron Samedi is an awesome character. I loved Live & Let Die when the movie came out. It had some really super Voodoo scenes as well.


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

The Baron was a character in Terry Pratchett's "Witches Abroad" as Baron Samedi Nuit Morte. I loved his word play.


----------

